

Haskell & Happstack Teacher for Queer/Trans/Disabled/Female People of Color - kxra

Looking for a teacher who can work online with queer, trans, disabled, and&#x2F;or female people of color from a group called the Empowermentors Collective.<p>2-6 hours per week, for 8 weeks. Flexible and negotiable.
======
pestaa
Consider adding contact info to your profile.

------
aaronem
Why Haskell?

~~~
FurrBall
Because it makes the troll more elegant and pure.

